# Check out my core



## Apj101 (Jun 19, 2020)

Pulling cores to do my first soil test. Fresh sod laid about 4-5 months ago by house builder. Watered about 1/4 inch overnight. 
Surprised how clay like it is below the top soil and little root growth down into that layer 
Was harder to get down to 4inch than I expected. Screwdriver test didn't suggest I was too compacted. I've liquid aerated a few weeks ago.

Any perspective or thoughts most welcome 

(Long Island NY)
https://youtu.be/ypQZ3fuQYDA


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Bro, you should see our GA clay soil! You have gold there! &#128514; 
Seriously though, that doesn't look halfway bad.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I agree, that soil looks pretty good. My soil used to have a shiny plastic consistency from the root mass down. It has gotten better over the last two years. You can kind of see the shiny plastic clay at the very bottom. When you squeezed it, it stayed molded like silly putty/spent chewing gum.


----------

